# Most influential Individual in Music



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

Who is the the most influential person in music...EVER? Now it has to be one person, so if you want to vote for a band you're going to have to narrow it down to who out of that band is the most influential.

I'm going to have to say John Lennon. I've only heard a couple of songs from him as it's not really my style of music, but nearly all my favourite bands list him or The Beatles as their reason for getting into the business.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Frank zappa


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

It has to be Michael Jackson!

His influence cuts across all genres, incredible dancing/entertainer, classic videos etc etc.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Elvis Presley. Without Elvis, there would be no Beatles, no Michael Jackson. He rewrote the rule book for music and opened the gates for everyone who was to follow.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Given the amount it's used and has been used across so many genre of music. 

It's LEs Paul for me. For his invention rather than his playing though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lou Reed for me, probably.

If there was a family tree of every decent band that ever existed, the Velvet Underground would appear at the top of pretty much most of those family trees.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Surely it has to be people who take the art to the next level and change peoples perceptions of current trends. In that respect, yes, John Lennon is up there, but even the likes of Sid Vicious and many others have also had great influences ahead of their time.
Sorry, hard to narrow this down to one individual. God, I'm waffling on.
Good thread this. I will watch with interest.
Thanks......................


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Given the amount it's used and has been used across so many genre of music.
> 
> It's LEs Paul for me. For his invention rather than his playing though.


+1

Lets not forget that he also pioneered modern day recording techniques. Man was a true musical genius :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Dylan has to be in there.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To me it'd be Tony Iommi from Black Sabbath. 

Reason being that he started experimenting with classical music on the guitar which led to what I deem to start of heavy metal, which is the genre of music I love most. 

Personally I think it'd be impossible to limit it down to one individual who made that much of an impact although all the people mentioned above would tick the boxes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> To me it'd be Tony Iommi from Black Sabbath.
> 
> Reason being that he started experimenting with classical music on the guitar which led to what I deem to start of heavy metal, which is the genre of music I love most.
> 
> Personally I think it'd be impossible to limit it down to one individual who made that much of an impact although all the people mentioned above would tick the boxes.


Have you seem my thread Alex?http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196004


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Rick Rubin !

Rick Rubin production discography


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt Monro


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

David Bowie, his music was what we all wanted to hear in the 70's:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Personally I think it'd be impossible to limit it down to one individual who made that much of an impact although all the people mentioned above would tick the boxes.


Absolutely - and personal preference too. As a songwriter, I still thinking Noel Gallagher was one of the most important of his generation, even if everything he did had effectively been done before - I think he was very good at doing it.
But there are dozens of musicians who pushed what was acceptable at the time and effectively created something that had never been done before (or at least not in the same way).

The simple answer, of course, is Marvin Berry (as in "Chuck, it's your cousin Marvin - Marvin Berry!").


----------



## Amar (Sep 11, 2009)

Michael Jackson - Nearly all of today's big artists have been influenced by him. Beyonce,Usher,Timberlake,Rihianna,Chris Brown,Ciara,Celine Dion,Whitney Houston,The Black Eyed Peas,Kanye West,Jay Z,Snoop Dogg,Jay Kay,Mariah Carey,Akon,R Kelly,Wyclef Jean,Britney Spears,P Diddy & lots more. All the above have personally stated Michael was the reason they are doing what they do today or have said they were influenced by MJ and aren't names I've just plucked out of thin air.

He was a phenomenal dancer, the songs he wrote had great messages behind them and he has the biggest selling album of all time, more famous worldwide then Elvis or the Beatles and the first black artist on MTV.

You can see traces of Michaels dance moves in today's current mainstream artists. So, in my opinion it's Michael Jackson without a shadow of doubt. 

:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i dont think there is one individual responsible...


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Idlewillkill said:


> +1
> 
> Lets not forget that he also pioneered modern day recording techniques. Man was a true musical genius :thumb:


Defo with you on that one, he invented multitrack recording as well as the solid body guitar, recorded some of the most incredible music and still carried on playin live into his 90's

absolute legend


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

John Squire


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Buddy Holly for me.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I like so many different genres of music but the one I hold close to my heart and the genre I had my first love affair with is rap/hip hop so I'm gonna have to go with Grandmaster flash without him there would be no rap/hip hop as it is today , he is the the pioneer imo


----------

